# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Ахимса и уничтожение насекомых. Сон.

## Роман И

Примите мои поклоны. У меня два вопроса.
1. Допустима ли с точки зрения вед травля тараканов, живущих в квартире?
2. Что такое состояние сна и сны с точки зрения вед?

Спасибо.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Роман!

Ниже приводится ответ инициирующего духовного учителя Е. С. Джаяпатаки Свами на похожий вопрос:

«Ненасилие по отношению к животным

Вопрос от Гуру-врата даса: Сегодня я был на собрании в нашем проповедническом центре, и там была затронута такая проблема: «В некоторых местах здания обитают крысы и мыши, и нет никакой возможности выгнать их мирно». Два дня назад я читал Седьмую песнь Шримад-бхагаватам, и Шрила Прабхупада говорил там, что домохозяева не должны убивать ни одно животное, которое живет в его доме, но они должны давать им прасад «не проводя различий между людьми и животными». Я полагаю, что он также имел в виду мышей и крыс (он говорил даже о змеях). Приемлемо ли это для нашего проповеднического центра? Можно ли в этом случае применить правила «проповедь – сущность» и «практичность – принцип», и поскольку крысы и мыши вредят имиджу ИСККОН, их следует уничтожить?

Ответ: В этом вопросе Шрила Прабхупада часто шел на уступки. Когда кто-то начинал оправдываться, Шрила Прабхупада проявлял показной гнев и называл всех нас мошенниками. Его Божественная Милость спрашивал нас, почему мы приглашаем мышей прийти к нам, оставляя повсюду грязь и неубранную пищу, а потом, когда они приходят, мы хотим убить их. Если всю пищу хранить в недоступных для мышей местах и все вокруг мыть до блеска, то они не очень-то захотят прийти к нам. В Индии также используются безопасные ловушки, которые не убивают мышь или крысу. Вы можете унести ловушку на большое расстояние и выпустить их. Почему бы не попробовать применить сначала эти ненасильственные методы, и затем уже делать то, что необходимо, если все остальное не сработает.»

Итак, мы должны стараться использовать ненасильственные методы. Тараканы живут там, где есть остатки пищи. Можно рекомендовать очень тщательно мыть кухню и место приема пищи. Также можно посоветовать старинный студенческий способ – хранить буквально все продукты в холодильнике (смысл здесь в том, что тараканы и муравьи не могут залезть в холодильник). Также, из своего личного опыта, могу заметить, что тараканам нравится зловонные запахи (основным источником подобных запахов в квартире преданного является, как правило, мусорное ведро, в связи с чем можно посоветовать тщательно его вымыть, выносить его каждый день и выбрасывать в него мусор в завязанных пакетах).

Я отвечу на второй Ваш вопрос завтра.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Роман!

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.4.21-22) говорится о том, что существует три стадии сознания: бодрствование, сон со сновидениями и глубокий сон без сновидений. 

При бодрствовании активны чувства, ум и ложное эго.
Во время сна чувства пассивны, активны ум и ложное эго.
Во время глубокого сна чувства, ум и ложное эго пассивны (ШБ 11.3.39, фрагмент):

«Практический опыт показывает, что когда мы погружаемся в глубокий сон без сновидений, материальные чувства становятся пассивными, и даже ум и ложное эго бездействуют. Но несмотря на то, что чувства, ум и ложное эго пассивны, каждый помнит после пробуждения, что он, душа, мирно спал.»

Сон - это невежество. Однако это неизбежное невежество, проистекающее из потребностей тела. 

Сны - это наложение впечатлений, полученных в течение дня, и более ранних, в том числе полученных в прошлых жизнях (ШБ 4.29.67):

"Порой во сне мы видим то, с чем ни разу не сталкивались в этой жизни и о чем никогда не слышали, но на самом деле все это происходило с нами, только в другое время, в другом месте и при других обстоятельствах.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Как было сказано в предыдущем стихе, во сне мы часто видим то, что было пережито нами в течение дня. Но почему иногда нам снится нечто такое, о чем мы никогда не слышали и чего в этой жизни ни разу не видели? В данном стихе говорится, что, хотя мы не были участниками подобных событий в этой жизни, они происходили с нами в прошлых жизнях. В зависимости от времени и обстоятельств эти события налагаются друг на друга, и потому во сне мы видим нечто удивительное, с чем прежде никогда не сталкивались. Так, нам может присниться океан на вершине горы или же высохший океан. Подобные видения — всего лишь наложение различных явлений и событий, пережитых нами в другое время и в другом месте. Порой нам снится золотая гора, потому что наяву мы видели по отдельности золото и горы. Во сне, находясь в иллюзии, мы соединяем то, что наяву существует раздельно. Поэтому нам снятся золотые горы или звезды при свете дня. Иначе говоря, такие сны порождены нашим умом, хотя мы действительно видели все это при других обстоятельствах. Во сне же образы увиденного просто соединились друг с другом. Более подробно это явление объясняется в следующем стихе."

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

